# hoarder? I say lucky guy, or DUH, WINNING!!!



## pdrobber (Mar 25, 2011)

150 animals in an apartment

"my bedroom only has 1 cage in it!'' yeah really man, so much potential!!
He needs to get some tortoises. I was surprised he didn't have at least one. The cat/dog hoarder episodes are so generic and dime a dozen...exotics are more fun to watch.

my friends are already telling me I'm going to be a tortoise hoarder. I proudly accept the compliments, but hope I can live up to them  

Joking aside, the way he has them out and in such close quarters ...I feel for those animals. I wonder how his situation ended up. This episode is apparently on tonight at 10 EST!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2011)

That is way bad, way to many!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 25, 2011)

Crazy!! But you made me want to say "WINNING".


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2011)

mental illness..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, he does seem to take care of them and they are organized. Still alot, unsure what to think!


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 25, 2011)

OHMYGOODNESS, on this same episode, a different situation/family, the young girl who's mom is the real hoarder, she said she wants to have a "blue eyed animal rescue when she gets older", all the animals will have blue eyes, "and if they don't, I'll sell them.''


----------



## Angi (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess I better find that show I want to watch it now! Blue eyed animal rescue very strange, but at least she said sell and not kill. I wonder if Hitler started that way? Kind of freaky.

I guess I better find that show I want to watch it now! Blue eyed animal rescue very strange, but at least she said sell and not kill. I wonder if Hitler started that way? Kind of freaky.


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 25, 2011)

Angi said:


> I guess I better find that show I want to watch it now! Blue eyed animal rescue very strange, but at least she said sell and not kill. I wonder if Hitler started that way? Kind of freaky.
> 
> I guess I better find that show I want to watch it now! Blue eyed animal rescue very strange, but at least she said sell and not kill. I wonder if Hitler started that way? Kind of freaky.





HITLER. My thoughts exactly. Disturbing.


----------

